# SPI Tarpon



## LLM (Oct 7, 2010)

Read an article today that tarpon fishing was slow in the Galveston area this year. Not down


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Tarpon has been hot here. I talked with a buddy that hooked 7 the other day.


----------

